# Help!



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Right now i have more time on my hands i want to get right back into training. I want to gain about 2 stone but appreciate this is going to take me a bit of time. (currently just under 8 stone and find it very hard to put on weight)

I intend on following the level 2 diatia as i have tried it before and did gain a little weight so ive decided to stick with it. Supplement wise i have 2 1/2x boxes of cnp pro mass, 5lb of ON's 100% whey protein, a months worth of BSN Nitrix, No Explode and cellmass. (if taken at the rec daily dosage) (stocked up before christmas in preparation for the post xmas financial cramp) also have omega 3 tabs, cod liver oils, multi vits and glutamine.

I have purchased various equipment as i have decided to train in the house as sometimes after a long day i dont have the motivation to leave the house to go to the gym so until i have a real structure i have decided not to go back to the gym. The equipment i have is as follows:-

rowing machine

flat/incline benches with various bars and leg curl attachments,

40kg weights & dumbells

70kg of weights for bars

From the above stuff the only thing i cant really train that well will be legs but i intend on starting kickboxing which will give me a bit more strength and tone me pins.

I have purchased some anavar which i do not intend on taking yet as i want to start gaining naturally first but would like some info on dosage/duration etc to make sure i know what im doing when i do decide to start it. (i have 50 x 10ml British Dragon)

I would be grateful if anyone could give me any help and advice in relation to the above in particular routines/course info sorry for the sketchy info havent got a lot of time im in my lunch break.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You might want to PM Lauren on this one.

Bump for Lauren.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Kel,

Have you done Anavar before in a cycle??? sorry I couldnt remember..................:confused:

It will depend on this first!


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

Helloo pleased you back i thought id never get a response, lol. No mate i havent done anything before. (ps i have qty of 50)


----------

